# Wireless Headphones sugg please....



## sam9s (Aug 4, 2007)

friends, I wanna buy a wireless headphones, searched few threads but still couldnt decide one, few threads are too old to give an accurate picture. I'd would be using them ONLY for movie viewing through PC/TV, so I am not too concrned about the sound quality, but they should be atleast stereo. Budget max 4000. Sennheiser entry level model RS 110 is 6000, so that goes out of budget. I have no idea about others brands.......suggestions from you all people.........thanks in advance....


----------



## amandeep86 (Aug 5, 2007)

Why a huge budget for wireless headphones without good sound clarity?

Just check this out: *shopping.sify.com/shopping/product_detail.php?pid=12101&prodid=14197680


Features:

Fully compatible with any headphones and most audio equipment 
No limit to the number of headset that can be used with a single transmitter simultaneously. 
Connect with virtually any TV, Computer, VCR, DSS, VCD, DVD, MP3 CD Player or Stereo System Listen to your favorite music or program absolutely anywhere in a range of up to 80 feet 

Build-in FM Radio (Auto search of Broadcasting Stations)

Use 4 AAA batteries (2 for transmitter & 2 for receiver) 

High Sensitivity, 

Dulcet Bass 

Includes Transmitter Receiver with FM Radio 

TV Audio to Computer Audio Converter Modern Headphone With its brilliant cordless design, the lightweight Open Air wireless system lets you move around the room and enjoy the music you love for hours. 

It connects to any TV, Computer, VCR, DSS, VCD, DVD, MP3 CD Player or Stereo System through the supplied cord and plug adapter, and has two audio inputs that let you switch easily between sources. 

Complete kit includes: 

High-powered transmitter 
Headphones 
Connecting cable


----------



## moshel (Aug 5, 2007)

well for me personally, i would not spend 4k for sub standard sound of wireless headphones....for 4k u will get good quality headphones with long cords (6 ft, 10 ft.....etc..) if u want wireless then i suggest you increase your budget..... to atleast 6 to 7k


----------



## sam9s (Aug 5, 2007)

moshel said:
			
		

> well for me personally, i would not spend 4k for sub standard sound of wireless headphones....for 4k u will get good quality headphones with long cords (6 ft, 10 ft.....etc..) if u want wireless then i suggest you increase your budget..... to atleast 6 to 7k



Any suggestions for wired headphoned with long cords 6ft 10 ft.....



			
				amandeep86 said:
			
		

> Why a huge budget for wireless headphones without good sound clarity?
> 
> Just check this out: *shopping.sify.com/shopping/product_detail.php?pid=12101&prodid=14197680
> 
> ...



These are unbranded headphones, and no idea if they are stereo, usually headphones close to the range of 500 are mono. I have already tried intex, frontech and even cheap philips but all fail to perform after couple of months and I am fed up of this, that is why raised the budget to an extent to get atleast a decent build quality........I am not even much considered about the wireless thing if the cord as moshel said is 6,10 feet long.......


----------



## amandeep86 (Aug 8, 2007)

*iball 4.1 Home Theatre Headphone*

*imshopping.rediff.com/shopping/giftshop/pix/e/esource_apr044blowup.jpg


iball 4.1 Home Theatre Headphone.The first headset with 5.1 Home Theater quality sound with vibration effect.Each ear cup has 3 speakers ie.Front,Rear/Surround,Center/Woofer and one Vibrator for creating bass effect. 

nput Electric Level:150mV.
Output Power:Front, Rear & Center Channels< 250mV.
Sub-Woofer Power:<500mV.
Headphone Frequency Response:20Hx - 20kHz.
Drive Unit of Speaker:30mm x 2, 32 Ohm.
Drive Unit of Rear Speaker:30mm x 2, 32 Ohm.
Drive Unit of Center/Woofer Speaker:40mm x 2, 64 Ohm.
Vibrating Device:2 x 8 Ohm.
Microphone:Type - 9.7mm dia.,etectret microphone.
*Cord length:4m.*
Connectors:Gold Plated Headphone & Microphone Connectors.
Amplifier Unit:Comes with amplifier/control unit.
Volume Controls:Master Volume,Center/Front/Rear Volume.
Compatibility:Compatible with 5.1/Stereo Sound Cards,DVDs etc.
Advantages:Beacause of amplifier can be used with non-amplified sources.
Two headsets can be simultaneously used with single amp.
Gold plated connectors ensuring very high quality sound.
Cushion on ear cups and head rest for maximum comfort.
Extra long cable for maximum convenience. 

*Price Rs.3599*


OR

*6 Speaker Equivalent To 5.1 Channel (Home Theatre - DVD Sound) Headphones*

*imshopping.rediff.com/shopping/giftshop/pix/c/cam_zalmanblowup.jpg

Features
Real Surround Sound Headphones produces a real surround field as if it is being reproduced from a complete multi-channel speaker system with separate front, rear, and center channel speakers, and thus enhances discrete sound source, directional, spatial, and realistic effects.
Enhanced spatial and realistic effects by separating front, rear, and center speakers.
Easy achievement of real surround-sound by connecting the front, rear, center jacks to the 5 channel (or more) sound card in your PC equipped with a DVD-ROM for games or DVD movies.
Real Surround Sound field close to a complete multi-channel speaker system
Excellent fidelity, enhanced localization of on-screen sound, clear dialogue hearing and better feeling on a discrete sound. 
Specifications:
Model ZM-RS6F
Unit Type Electro Dynamic Round Type Micro Speaker
Frequency Response 50Hz ~ 20KHz (Extension Effective)
Sound Pressure Level 89 dB +/- 3 dB at 50mW
Impedance 16 Ohm at 1KHz
Nominal Power 0.02W
Maximum Power 0.15W
Weight 11.24oz (316.8g) without packaging
*Cord Straight, Triple entry 9.8ft (300cm)*
Plug 3 headphone jacks (3.5mm)

*Price Rs.4249*

For more info: *shop.rediff.com/shop/searchv3.jsp?Query=dvd&catid=489&level=5&frompg=dvd_search


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 8, 2007)

I opted  SENNHEISER RS 140 Wireless Headset from Amazon.


----------

